# Need advice to make 'window bars' prop for Asylum theme.



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

get the forms from dollar tree they everyone uses for swimming and such. Spray paint them black and size them into your window. you maybe have to put wooden stick in it to make it study and stands up tall, but its cheap and it wont destroy the windows.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

PVC Pipe makes great bars. You can make a 1" x 2" wood frame sized to your window openings and insert the PVC pipe sections into the holes in the frame. I made cages using PVC for bars. Same concept.










Eric


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's something that might help. Gluegun glue works great for "welding" as long as you paint it.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Some materials that can be used:

As already mentioned, PVC

The foam floaty noodle things

Wooden dowels

Cardboard tubes


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

If you want bars you can bend, as though you are escaping, replace a couple of PVC bars with bicycle inner tubes. I use this in asylum. My daughter (10) is in a straight jacket but somehow escapes and follows the visitors through. They freak out...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Nowhining and Shadowbat, Thank you for your material suggestions! I have a lot to think about now! 

Wolfbeard, I LOVE your cage. I can't get over how realistic it is! Awesome. I'm most likely going to go with PVC bars after seeing this...

TrickRTreater, I watched that whole video! I love haunters!! You know I never gave it a second thought before now ~ I was thinking I would just paint the bars black... but after watching that video, I'm goint to step it up a notch and paint them similar to his head cage!! That will really make them stand out!

JonnF3, Ohhhhh that is a super clever idea... I bet that really freaks your guests out! 

Thank you ALL for your suggestions! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

I did an asylum theme in 2010. I put bars and a would-be-escapee on my windows.







I made the bars with simple boards and pvc pipes all sprayed black. If you are interested I can give you the particulars, just let me know.  ...and whatever you do, don't forget to post pics of the bars you do!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Mordessa... BRILLIANT!!! That is hilarious!!!! A high impact prop for sure!!!

I'm guessing pvc in 1 x 2s? What is the trick to the bent bars?

Thanks for the visual. It really helps me make my decision.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Mordessa said:


> I did an asylum theme in 2010. I put bars and a would-be-escapee on my windows.
> View attachment 113533
> 
> I made the bars with simple boards and pvc pipes all sprayed black. If you are interested I can give you the particulars, just let me know.  ...and whatever you do, don't forget to post pics of the bars you do!


That is outstanding. What a great and original scene!!! Very very cool and very effective!!!

Eric


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'm glad you guys liked it.  I was rather proud of it myself. Particularly because it was one of my first head sculpts that I've ever done. 

Yes it was just 1x2 inch boards and 1.5 or 2cm pvc, can't remember which. I drilled holes in the boards, and glued the pvc in place. I have windows that open like doors, so I secured it to the window by having fabric ties that went over and under the windows and tied inside the house.

As for the bent bars, the head I made was a big bulbous thing and it just happened to work out that the bars bent naturally around his head and were secured by his protruding ear and cheek. 

Good luck with your build!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you again Mordessa. I looked at your website/blog as well. Loved the crazy witch coming out of the boarded up window as well! It looks like you know how to have a lot of fun! Thanks again for responding to my request.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Mordessa I am so " borrowing" that idea! Fabulous prop idea/scene!!!


----------



## Kruperto (Aug 16, 2021)

Mordessa said:


> I did an asylum theme in 2010. I put bars and a would-be-escapee on my windows.
> View attachment 113533
> 
> I made the bars with simple boards and pvc pipes all sprayed black. If you are interested I can give you the particulars, just let me know.  ...and whatever you do, don't forget to post pics of the bars you do!


 How did you create the man in the bars?


----------

